# No Sound out of Glory Hole build



## AaronW (Dec 24, 2021)

Just finished 2 pedals and both are not producing any sound. Super frustrating to say the least.

I just finished troubleshooting as best I could the Glory Hole, and am at a loss of what is wrong or what to look for. Any suggestions?

It powers up, LED comes on, passes sound when bypassed then when turned on absolutely nothing. 

Photos are below. Didn’t find any cold joints, no bridges. Any suggestions?


----------



## carlinb17 (Dec 24, 2021)

Is your yellow wire coming in contact with the middle lug of your foot switch?

Are you connecting the in from the guitar and the out to the amp? Many times when it’s out of the box they can be put backwards and will allow sound to pass in  bypass but not when it is engaged.

Also reflowing might be beneficial.


----------



## Barry (Dec 24, 2021)

Maybe just the lighting, but a lot of those solder joints appear to be cold


----------



## AaronW (Dec 24, 2021)

carlinb17 said:


> Is your yellow wire coming in contact with the middle lug of your foot switch?
> 
> Are you connecting the in from the guitar and the out to the amp? Many times when it’s out of the box they can be put backwards and will allow sound to pass in  bypass but not when it is engaged.
> 
> Also reflowing might be beneficial.


No, yellow isn’t touching middle lug. 

Was going to reflow just to check again.


----------



## ADAOCE (Dec 24, 2021)

Barry said:


> Maybe just the lighting, but a lot of those solder joints appear to be cold


Second this. Not sure if an attempt to clean has filled them up but I was expecting to see some shiny fillets


----------



## ADAOCE (Dec 24, 2021)

carlinb17 said:


> Are you connecting the in from the guitar and the out to the amp? Many times when it’s out of the box they can be put backwards and will allow sound to pass in  bypass but not when it is engaged..



Been there


----------



## music6000 (Dec 24, 2021)

AaronW said:


> Just finished 2 pedals and both are not producing any sound. Super frustrating to say the least.
> 
> I just finished troubleshooting as best I could the Glory Hole, and am at a loss of what is wrong or what to look for. Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


Where did you get the 2N5457 from???


----------



## AaronW (Dec 24, 2021)

music6000 said:


> Where did you get the 2N5457 from???


I’ve had them for years.


----------



## music6000 (Dec 24, 2021)

AaronW said:


> I’ve had them for years.


what Voltage are you getting at the Op Amp pins?
1......8
2......7
3......6
4......5


----------



## AaronW (Dec 24, 2021)

music6000 said:


> what Voltage are you getting at the Op Amp pins?
> 1......8
> 2......7
> 3......6
> 4......5


1 - 4.74
2 - 4.74
3 - 2.36
4 - 0
5 - 4.45
6 - 4.65
7 - 4.49
8 - 9.06

2N5457 - 
G - 7.4
S - 0.8
D - 0


----------



## music6000 (Dec 25, 2021)

AaronW said:


> 1 - 4.74
> 2 - 4.74
> 3 - 2.36
> 4 - 0
> ...


The Drain on the 2N5457 is way off, I think it should be around 9v.
The Transistor may be faulty???
Can you test for Continuity on Matching circles:


----------



## AaronW (Dec 25, 2021)

music6000 said:


> The Drain on the 2N5457 is way off, I think it should be around 9v.
> The Transistor may be faulty???
> Can you test for Continuity on Matching circles:
> View attachment 20267



Yes, there is continuity on the areas you circled. 

I’m going to reflow the solder this afternoon. If anyone has any other suggestions let me know. Maybe I’ll try replacing the transistor too.


----------



## zgrav (Dec 25, 2021)

2 words:     
audio
probe


----------



## music6000 (Dec 26, 2021)

zgrav said:


> 2 words:
> audio
> probe


He has 0 volts on the 2N5457 Drain, I think he should sort that out first!


----------



## AaronW (Dec 26, 2021)

music6000 said:


> He has 0 volts on the 2N5457 Drain, I think he should sort that out first!


I replaced it yesterday and it’s still at 0v. 

So I’m going to build an audio probe this afternoon and go through it and see where its. 

I’m using new solder on these last two builds, I’m wondering if it has to do with that, and my 20 year old soldering iron is acting up too. I just thought it odd that I’ve built 15 pedals this past year with no issues at all, then these last two that I built at the same time, neither work.


----------



## zgrav (Dec 26, 2021)

AaronW said:


> I replaced it yesterday and it’s still at 0v.
> 
> So I’m going to build an audio probe this afternoon and go through it and see where its.
> 
> I’m using new solder on these last two builds, I’m wondering if it has to do with that, and my 20 year old soldering iron is acting up too. I just thought it odd that I’ve built 15 pedals this past year with no issues at all, then these last two that I built at the same time, neither work.


seems like a bad connection somewhere more than it does a bad part.  you can use your meter and compare it to the schematic to see what parts should be connecting to one another and the do more continuity testing for everything that reaches the 2n5457.  also make sure that you do not have a short to ground for the drain on the 2n5457.  the audio probe will let you see where the sound is stopping on its way through the circuit.  you should be able to isolate the issue with those approaches.


----------



## music6000 (Dec 26, 2021)

music6000 said:


> The Drain on the 2N5457 is way off, I think it should be around 9v.
> The Transistor may be faulty???
> Can you test for Continuity on Matching circles:
> View attachment 20267


AaronW​Do you get 9v at the Red Circle & 22K pad???, you should as that has a direct trace to Op Amp Pin 8 !
Do you get Voltage at the Light Blue Circle & 22K pad ???


----------



## music6000 (Dec 28, 2021)

music6000 said:


> AaronW​Do you get 9v at the Red Circle & 22K pad???, you should as that has a direct trace to Op Amp Pin 8 !
> Do you get Voltage at the Light Blue Circle & 22K pad ???


What's happening with this?????????
Confirm also that the 22K = Red Red Black Red Brown


----------



## AaronW (Dec 28, 2021)

music6000 said:


> What's happening with this?????????
> Confirm also that the 22K = Red Red Black Red Brown



Thanks for your help. I’ve been swamped and unable to look at it again, getting ready to visit family tomorrow. Plus I’m waiting for a new iron to arrive. I touched up a couple joints, that on further inspection may have been bad. And after that I’m getting no power to the IC. So I’m putting this on the back burner until I have a good iron again.

My current iron torched the tip near the end of this build. And after putting a new tip in it torched that one in about 10 minutes.


----------

